# welche Spiele laufen auf AMD besser welche auf Nvidia....



## wobbes (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen und ein Frohes neues Jahr ,

mich würde mal brennend interessieren ob es so was was schon gibt ,welche Spiele laufen auf auf Amd GK besser und welche auf Nvidia GK , prozessor mal außen vor

hatte bis jetzt nichts dazu gefunden aber wäre es nicht gut zu wissen welche Spiele wo besser performen ?

oder kommt es alleine auf die genutzte Physik bei Nvidia GK an,bei den Spielen die es supporten .

greetz wobbes


----------



## Dayst (3. Januar 2013)

Zuerst einmal in welcher Auflösung möchtest du die Spiele spielen und wars für eine Renderungstechnik illst du bevorzugen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Januar 2013)

Schau dir einfach die Tests der Spiele an, dann weißt du es.
Was erwartest du, eine Liste ? ^^


----------



## Match-Maker (3. Januar 2013)

Das lässt sich nicht pauschal sagen. In ein und dem selben Spiel können sowohl Nvidia als auch AMD/ATI vorne liegen (Es kann auch 3dfx vorne liegen   ) . Es kommt u.a. auf die Settings (Auflösung, AA-Stufe, AA-Modi, AF-Stufe, Detailstufe,... usw.) an. Des Weiteren spielen die verglichenen Chip-Generationen eine Rolle (z.B. Kepler vs. GCN oder Fermi vs. Evergreen).


----------



## wobbes (4. Januar 2013)

Ok ich sehe ein es hängt von zu vielen Faktoren ab .

Trotzdem Danke für die Antworten 

greetz wobbes


----------



## Shona (5. Januar 2013)

ΔΣΛ;4866763 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau dir einfach die Tests der Spiele an, dann weißt du es.


Weil die "Test" soviel aussagen.  Laut den "Test" kann meine GTX560 nichts oder sie wird gar nicht getest weil es "angeblich" die GTX460 ist.
Ja wenn man jeden Müll im Inet glaubt dann ist das so und wenn man sie mal selbst testet merkt man schnell wieviel Wahrheit in den "Tests" steckt.

BF3 Ultra laut "Tests": ~15FPS
BF3 Ultra laut eigener Erfahrung: ~35 FPS

Die GTX560 hat nämlich nur 10-15% weniger Leistung als die GTX560 Ti da man diese einfach nur abgeschwächt hat und nicht die GTX460 genommen und nen neuen Chip drauf geklatsch wie ich mir immer weider anhören muss. 

@TE
Kauf dir eine die du willst und für die dein Geld, das da eingeplant hast, reicht. Setz dir noch ein paar Merkmale wie z. B. das was Match-Maker geschrieben hat und vll ob du auch physx willst weil dann kommt so oder so nur eine Nvidia in Frage.  Außerdem hast du 14 Tage Rückgaberecht das heisst teste doch ein paar  Kenne einige die das machen weil sie schon so oft wegen "Tests" etwas gekauft haben und es genau das Gegenteil war als in den Tests stand


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Januar 2013)

> Weil die "Test" soviel aussagen.  Laut den "Test" kann meine GTX560 nichts oder sie wird gar nicht getest weil es "angeblich" die GTX460 ist.
> Ja wenn man jeden Müll im Inet glaubt dann ist das so und wenn man sie  mal selbst testet merkt man schnell wieviel Wahrheit in den "Tests"  steckt.
> BF3 Ultra laut "Tests": ~15FPS
> BF3 Ultra laut eigener Erfahrung: ~35 FPS



Ja sicher, du hast natürlich bei allen Tests die du von BF3 gelesen hast, auch genau das gleiche System zu Hause gegen getestet, mit den gleichen Treibern und den gleichen Treiber und Spieleinstellungen getestet 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... naja den Rest kennst du ja ^^


----------



## Shona (5. Januar 2013)

ΔΣΛ;4872466 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja sicher, du hast natürlich bei allen Tests die du von BF3 gelesen hast, auch genau das gleiche System zu Hause gegen getestet, mit den gleichen Treibern und den gleichen Treiber und Spieleinstellungen getestet
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... naja den Rest kennst du ja ^^


 Mein Rechner ist weitaus schlechter als die in den Test falls du das in der Signatur nicht sieht und was kann man an Spieleinstellungen falsch machen wen man einfach "Ultra" drückt? Da kann ich nichts anderes auswählen den sobald man was ändern würde, würde Custom dort stehen. Aber egal hast recht wenn man keine Ahnung  Am besten sollte ich auch in die Küche gehen, wo Frauen hin gehören was?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Januar 2013)

Wirklich sinnlos mit dir zu Diskutieren, du begreifst die Sachlage/Komplexität der Tests einfach nicht.
Setzt dich mal mit den Testsystem der verschiedenen Test auseinander, denn kein Test gleicht dem anderen von einem Spiel. 
Sie haben meist verschiedene Treiber, Auflösungen, angepasste Treibereinstellungen (AA Modis/AF), Mods installiert, Downsampling, RAM Größe und Latenzen, SSD oder HDD. .. usw ...
Manche testen nur gewisse Passagen, oder extrem fälle.
Aber egal, muss man ja nicht wissen, Hauptsache man hat selbst getestet


----------



## Ion (5. Januar 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Weil die "Test" soviel aussagen.  Laut den "Test" kann meine GTX560 nichts oder sie wird gar nicht getest weil es "angeblich" die GTX460 ist.


 Deine GTX560 *ist *eine GTX460 mit höheren Takt. Es gibt sonst keinen Unterschied.


----------

